# Any advice is much appreciated



## Wlrountree (May 28, 2013)

Myself and a group of buddies are planning on going offshore of Tybee Island the first weekend of June. We've all fished the salt but never much in the Atlantic and our knowledge is very slim in this area. We will be on a 23' cuddy cabin and don't mind a little bit of a run. Any advice on the reefs and what we can expect to catch this time of year. Probably gonna mix up some bottom fishing and trolling.


----------



## Wlrountree (May 28, 2013)

Also I will be happy to put up a report with very specific details as I don't know when I'll be able to go again. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 28, 2013)

Watch the weather.  KC reef is a good bet.  Should have some Cobia and BSB are there and legal in June.  It is very reachable for your boat.  

I have not seen any yet but Spanish should be here soon.  Triggers and spadefish there  for sure along with  Sheepshead.  

But I hate to say it, but early weather forecast looks bad.  Let us know if you have any special questions.

With Good weather you could hit a deeper reef.  However, The early weather report is not looking good.


----------



## Wlrountree (May 28, 2013)

Thanks. I really do appreciate it. Any suggestions on bait?  Typical squid, frozen shrimp and fiddlers be sufficient with some artificial stuff as the change of pace or do I need anything special? Never caught a spade fish or trigger fish. Was on the boat once when the captain caught a 65 lb cobia. It was so incredible. I actually got to gaff him. Anyway it was a fluke as he was caught on a piece of squid. Thank you again and we're going to give it a shot a little rough or not. If its too bad we might just stick to the jetties


----------



## PaulD (May 29, 2013)

Wlrountree said:


> Also I will be happy to put up a report with very specific details





That's why I don't share my spots, don't want them posted up on the WWW.


----------



## Wlrountree (May 29, 2013)

Well I'm not asking for anyone's honey holes. I just wanted some direction. If anyone was to give me a place that was dear to their heart I would have no problem sending that person a private message with the report... Just saying I've done it before.


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 29, 2013)

PaulD said:


> That's why I don't share my spots, don't want them posted up on the WWW.



If you are new to fishing the public spots at KC reef will do fine. 

 THe baits you listed are fine.  Spadefish will be very finicky most days.   Small pieces of cannon ball jellyfish, or maybe shrimp will work.  Once i had them go a little crazy on squid but that is rarer.  

Frozen squid, or Fiddlers will work, along with Gulp baits.  Have some suff to throw at the Cobia, and catch some pinfish for live baits.  

But again, i hate to say it but the wave forecast is looking pretty crummy this weekend.  I know you are limited on the days you can get out there (why I love living by the coast) and the weather forecast has been known to be VERY wrong.


----------



## BG77 (May 29, 2013)

My boat will be at the dock this weekend! I have a deep hull 23' and there is NO WAY I am fighting those conditions. Good luck if you go....


----------



## Wlrountree (May 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys. I just moved to Springfield and I've lived in savannah for about 2 1/2 years but my buddy with the boat is the one who's making the trip. Hopefully we can make a run at it but I do appreciate all the advice


----------



## BG77 (May 29, 2013)

Savannah reef is 3 miles closer in than KC. Same stuff there. Take Sharkfighters advice for bait, and good luck. Let us know if you manage to hook the elusive Black Sea Bass.


----------



## Wlrountree (May 29, 2013)

Will do


----------



## arkie1 (May 29, 2013)

What about the jetties? Heard they are eating there. I don't have much experience there but I bet some one on here does.


----------



## Wlrountree (May 29, 2013)

One of the guys that's going on the boat this weekend works with a guy that said it was slow but he picked a handful of sheepshead up on a day he decided was too rough to run out not long back


----------



## thatbassboy (May 30, 2013)

If you do decide to brave the conditions this weekend, you will have plenty of boat traffic around the Savannah area. The SKA tournament in Richmond Hill is this weekend so there will be plenty of boats out if you get in any trouble... The forecast has been crazy this week. It has been very unpredictable. It was calling for 4-6ft seas last night, but then today it dropped to 3-4's like it was at the beginning of the week. That is still pretty rough for a 23' boat though... We saw boats with broken T-tops, one with a missing engine, and one went down this past November in Biloxi at the SKA Nationals. And that was in similar conditions to what it is calling for this weekend... I think it might not be as bad as what they are calling for though. I hope it lays for you guys, because we are planning on being out there too.


----------



## Wlrountree (Jun 3, 2013)

Just an update.... It Was Rough. Braves it Friday but had a hard time staying over the structure at the SAV reef. Saturday was even worse so we fished the jetties. Shorts and sharks and more sharks.  All around tough weekend but hey that's why it's called fishing, not catching.


----------



## Neuby777 (Jun 3, 2013)

Wlrountree said:


> Myself and a group of buddies are planning on going offshore of Tybee Island the first weekend of June. We've all fished the salt but never much in the Atlantic and our knowledge is very slim in this area. We will be on a 23' cuddy cabin and don't mind a little bit of a run. Any advice on the reefs and what we can expect to catch this time of year. Probably gonna mix up some bottom fishing and trolling.




Try here always had great luck for AJ's.  It is a Old unused Naval tower.


Buoy Center - Station SKMG1 - U.S. Navy Tower M2R6 GA Station SKMG1 
U.S. Navy Tower M2R6 GA 
Lat: 31.53N, Lon: 80.24W  Station List    Large Map    World Map  


Latest Observation

There are no recent reports for this station. 
 Map data ©2013 Google - Terms of Use100 mi200 kmMapSatelliteHybrid


Monitoring instruments maintained by: Skidaway Institute of Oceanography  
Station Lat, Lon: 31.53N, 80.24W 
Station elevation: sea level 
Air temp height: 50 m above site elevation 
Anemometer height: 50 m above site elevation 
Barometer elevation: 50 m above mean sea level 


A marine forecast is not available for this station. 

A detailed observation summary is not available for this station. 

A detailed wave summary is not available for this station. 


Station ID Lat Lon Description 
SKMG1 31.53N 80.24W U.S. Navy Tower M2R6 GA 
TYBG1 31.63N 79.92W U.S. Navy Tower R8 GA 
SPAG1 31.38N 80.57W U.S. Navy Tower R2 GA 
41005 31.70N 79.70W  
41008 31.40N 80.87W GRAYS REEF - 40 NM Southeast of Savannah, GA 
SVLS1 31.95N 80.68W Savannah Light, GA 
41022 31.89N 80.86W Olympic Southwest 
41021 31.92N 80.85W Olympic Northeast 
41023 31.92N 80.93W Olympic Southwest 
SECG1 30.80N 80.32W U.S. Navy Tower R4 GA 
41033 32.28N 80.41W Fripp Nearshore (FRP 2) 
FRPS1 32.28N 80.41W 8668498 - Fripps Inlet, SC 
SAQG1 31.42N 81.30W Lower Duplin, Sapelo Island Reserve, GA 
SAXG1 31.42N 81.30W Sapelo Island Reserve, GA 
ACXS1 32.56N 80.45W ACE Basin Reserve, SC


----------



## Neuby777 (Jun 3, 2013)

*artifical reefs off tybee I would try these*



Wlrountree said:


> Myself and a group of buddies are planning on going offshore of Tybee Island the first weekend of June. We've all fished the salt but never much in the Atlantic and our knowledge is very slim in this area. We will be on a 23' cuddy cabin and don't mind a little bit of a run. Any advice on the reefs and what we can expect to catch this time of year. Probably gonna mix up some bottom fishing and trolling.





Reef SAV Buoy "SAV" 0 31 55.261 80 47.209
6.0 nm Southeast of Tybee Island Concrete Pipe 144* @ 0.09 nm 31 55.196 80 47.142
Concrete Pipe 179* @ 0.21 nm 31 55.051 80 47.182
Concrete Pipe 132* @ 0.37 nm 31 55.042 80 46.863
Deck Barge 185* @ 0.89 nm 31 54.370 80 47.207
Deck Barge w/Work Boat 186* @ 0.96 nm 31 54.299 80 47.229
Concrete Pipe 181* @ 0.91 nm 31 54.352 80 47.113
Concrete Pipe 183* @ 0.94 nm 31 54.322 80 47.153
NW Corner of Permitted Reef Area 31 55.4 80 47.6
NE Corner of Permitted Reef Area 31 55.4 80 45.2
SW Corner of Permitted Reef Area 31 53.4 80 47.6
SE Corner of Permitted Reef Area 31 53.4 80 45.2


----------



## Neuby777 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Navy towers they hold fish like a oil rig would*



Wlrountree said:


> Myself and a group of buddies are planning on going offshore of Tybee Island the first weekend of June. We've all fished the salt but never much in the Atlantic and our knowledge is very slim in this area. We will be on a 23' cuddy cabin and don't mind a little bit of a run. Any advice on the reefs and what we can expect to catch this time of year. Probably gonna mix up some bottom fishing and trolling.



NAVY TOWERS Navy Tower "M1R1" 31 3.000 80 27.000
Navy Tower "M2R6" 31 32.000 80 14.000
Navy Tower "R2" 31 22.500 80 34.000
Navy Tower "R3" 31 13.000 80 7.000
Navy Tower "R4" 30 48.000 80 19.000
Navy Tower "R5" 30 56.500 80 45.000
Navy Tower "R7" 31 49.000 80 16.500
Navy Tower "R8" 31 38.000 79 55.500


----------

